# updated pictures!



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey guys, finally got time to install and take pictures of the Nis-Knacks Grille, Clear Corners, SE-L Tails, and Black Trunk Panel. Heres the link:
http://www.geocities.com/nissanracer805/irontom 
Thanks to the illest rice for givin the pics a nice home.  I'm lookin forward to your comments on what I've done so far (keep in mind there is more to come). Thanks..


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

*UPDATED DEAD LINK!*

GREAT PICS!!! can't wait to see them! 

linky not worky......


James


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sorry about that, try back tomorrow :/


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey...wheres the pics?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Access to this site will be restored within an hour. Please try again later.
http://www.geocities.com/nissanracer805/irontom


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/NissanRides/IronTom


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/NissanRides/IronTom *


thanks dryboy.........my geocities site sucks ass, u can only have a certain amount of traffic per day


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no problem... now tom can actually link his pictures as images from my site... I'm such a nice guy


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

hAH, NOW YOUR THING WORKS! lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nis-Knacks Grille/Clear Corners/Chrome Nissan Plate









SE-L Tails/Black Trunk Panel









Naked (under construction)  









let me get some feedback here!!!


----------

